# مرض الغده الدرقيه



## happy angel (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرض الغده الدرقيه
الغده الدرقيه هى Thyroid Gland 
هذ الغده هى المسؤله عن عمليات الايض داخل جسم النسان ومنها ضبط درجة حرارة الجسم وهى غده لازمه للحياه بمعنى انه فى حالة ازالة الغده الدرقيه تحدث الوفاه

وقد تصاب هذه الغده بعدة امراض

منها ما يحتاج الى علاج ومنها ما هو فسيولوجى اى لا يحتاج الى علاج

1
فى سن البلوغ قد يحدث زياده فى حجم الغده الدرقيه وهى زيادة حجم فسيولوجيه اى طبيعيه

وكذلك فى بعض الظروف مثل
الحمل
الرضاعه
نقص كمية اليود الموجوده فى الاكل وهو يوجد فى الملح والسمك
او فى بعض الاماكن
مثل الواحات 

اما عن الامراض التى تحتاج علاج فهى تتمثل فى الاتى

مرض تضخم الغده الدرقيه Goitre

الاعراض اى ما يشتكى به المريض تتمثل فى الاتى
. ملاحظة زيادة حجم العنق من الناحيه الاماميه
.عدم احتمال الحراره اى انه فى البرد لا يتأثر وفى الحر لا يتحمل
.نقص فى الوزن بالرغم من زيادة كميات الاكل
.رفرفه فى القلب
.ملاحظة وقوع بعض الاشياء من اليد
.زيادة العصبيه والنرفزه
فى السيدات تتأثر الدوره الشهريه





العلاج


يحضر المريض للعمليه الجراحيه بأعطائه

Carbimazole

Indral



ثم بعدها تجرى للمريض عمليه جراحيه متمثله فى التى

استئصال الغده الدرقيه Thyroidectomy كلها ماعدا جزء صغير منها متمثل فى حجم اصبع الابهام للمريض*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااا للمعلومات المهمة هابي

سلام المسيح معك اختي


----------



## fouad78 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

سمعت مرة  عن علاج للغدة الدرقية بالطعام مثل العسل في حالة مبكرة
شكراجزيلا الك الرب يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات هااااااااااااامه ​ 
ميررررررسى على المعلومات يا هابى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااا للمعلومات المهمة هابي
> 
> سلام المسيح معك اختي









.​


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> سمعت مرة  عن علاج للغدة الدرقية بالطعام مثل العسل في حالة مبكرة
> شكراجزيلا الك الرب يباركك​








.​


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات هااااااااااااامه ​
> ميررررررسى على المعلومات يا هابى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​








.​


----------



## just member (9 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## happy angel (9 أغسطس 2009)

just member قال:


>








.​


----------



## وليم تل (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا هابى
على المعلومة الرائعة
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## happy angel (30 أغسطس 2010)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى
> على المعلومة الرائعة
> ودمتى بود
> ​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا مامتى هابى

للمعلومات القيمة​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (31 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسى اوى على المعلومه الجميله

مشكورررة هابى على الموضوع الرائع جدا

الرب بيارك مجهودك الكبير


----------



## happy angel (24 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا مامتى هابى
> 
> للمعلومات القيمة​


----------



## happy angel (24 سبتمبر 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> ميرسى اوى على المعلومه الجميله
> 
> مشكورررة هابى على الموضوع الرائع جدا
> 
> الرب بيارك مجهودك الكبير


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا للمعلومات الهامه جدا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## happy angel (24 نوفمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا للمعلومات الهامه جدا
> 
> الرب يبارككم​*


----------

